# Disrepsect Against Kesh And Fauja Singh (Youtube Video)



## Driops (Jul 30, 2012)

290712 Indian media insult to Sikh icon Bhai Fauja Singh      - YouTube

Here you can see - what are your thoughts?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Disrepsect against Kesh and Fauja Singh(Youtube Video)*

Pure jealousy...no need to react to such trash. Such {censored}roaches will continue to crawl out no matter how much pesticide you pour..one carrying a so called Guru on his back..you squash it..another emerges with gurbani gutkha tobacco..you squahs that..another crawls out insulting fauja singh..guur annak, guru gobind singh.etc etc etc..and our Takhat Jathedras and sgpc and badals laugh behind the scenes as we rush about squashing these..calm down and treat trash as trash for once...


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Disrepsect against Kesh and Fauja Singh(Youtube Video)*

But this is not just trash, this is our Truth. Of how some Indians with vested interests see us. For them, the terrible times of 1984 and 2002 Gujarat riots are good for nothing but jokes. I know some people who silently approve of what Modi allowed to happen in Gujarat. We Sikhs should remember this slap on our face (garbage or whatever!) and silently vow to be more united than ever.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Disrepsect against Kesh and Fauja Singh(Youtube Video)*

Kanwaljit Singh ji I agree 100% with your post.

We do need to remember though.  One has to classify bad as such as one category.  Call it trash or dog as Gyani ji stated.

For dogs when they bark they have one thing in mind?  How you insult them is by ignoring.  Ignoring people is one of the best way to return the insult.

I believe we do dis-service sometimes to waste any energy on some of these idiots.  I have been guilty and I know it is very tempting.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Disrepsect against Kesh and Fauja Singh(Youtube Video)*

I have already wasted some energy. Still it is important for everyone to know about this. And we have to ignore the trash, but not hush the problem down the carpet.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Disrepsect against Kesh and Fauja Singh(Youtube Video)*

This {censored}roach is making fun of one sikh..the *Top {censored}roach* in AMRITSAR is making FUN of the entire SIKH KAUM by giving a CLEAN CHIT to the Radha Soamis who grabbed a Gurdwara and DEMOLISHED IT. He is even saying that the SIKHS who dare protest this shameful act are actually *MISCREANTS* out to turn Punjab into a Lawless state...This Village of SIKHS adjoin s the Beas Dera..and the BD Land mafia invaded YEARS AGO..strong arm tactics to get the SIKH Farmers to sell their lands, houses at Give Away Prices...those who RESISTED..had 20 foot deep TRENCHES DUG around their houses/fields..water cut off, Electricity cut off..plain harassment of any and all kinds..even the GURDWARA has been in DARKNESS for past 5 years..not a {censored}roach stirred because the DERA is politically connected to badal personally via Marriage ties !! Then when the Gurdawra was DEMOLISHED and the land incorporated into the dera...our CHIEF {censored}ROACH says its all OK above board and its the Sikhs who are Miscreants !! And THIS is not an ISOLATED CASE..land grabs by Beas has been taking place all over PUNJAB...no one can do anything because the DERA is a THIRD GOVT in Punjab..after Delhi/Chandigarh/BEAS !!

so yes jios..these tiny bits of "TRASH" floated around are just to divide the sikh energy..while the Huge Truckloads of real TRASH like that Clean Chit producing CC heaps on us all..CC to saadh of Chacago caught red handed.counseling a lone woman in a hotel room by sangat....CC to sadh Presidnet of sant samaj caught red handed raping by villagers,  CC for Gurdawra demolition..etc etc..CCs by the HUNDREDS..all over in return for CASH.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Disrepsect against Kesh and Fauja Singh(Youtube Video)*

I don't mind being made fun of, as long is its clear I am being mocked, 
the people that worry me are those that are your best friend to your face whilst stabbing you in the back.


----------



## AkashdeepSingh (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Disrepsect against Kesh and Fauja Singh(Youtube Video)*

How dare they disrespect such a great icon and make fun of Sikhs in our attempts to get justice they're clearly attacking as a people and making fun of his kesh  corrupt Indian media.


----------



## Joginder Singh Foley (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Disrepsect against Kesh and Fauja Singh(Youtube Video)*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> This {censored}roach is making fun of one sikh..the *Top {censored}roach* in AMRITSAR is making FUN of the entire SIKH KAUM by giving a CLEAN CHIT to the Radha Soamis who grabbed a Gurdwara and DEMOLISHED IT. He is even saying that the SIKHS who dare protest this shameful act are actually *MISCREANTS* out to turn Punjab into a Lawless state...This Village of SIKHS adjoin s the Beas Dera..and the BD Land mafia invaded YEARS AGO..strong arm tactics to get the SIKH Farmers to sell their lands, houses at Give Away Prices...those who RESISTED..had 20 foot deep TRENCHES DUG around their houses/fields..water cut off, Electricity cut off..plain harassment of any and all kinds..even the GURDWARA has been in DARKNESS for past 5 years..not a {censored}roach stirred because the DERA is politically connected to badal personally via Marriage ties !! Then when the Gurdawra was DEMOLISHED and the land incorporated into the dera...our CHIEF {censored}ROACH says its all OK above board and its the Sikhs who are Miscreants !! And THIS is not an ISOLATED CASE..land grabs by Beas has been taking place all over PUNJAB...no one can do anything because the DERA is a THIRD GOVT in Punjab..after Delhi/Chandigarh/BEAS !!
> 
> so yes jios..these tiny bits of "TRASH" floated around are just to divide the sikh energy..while the Huge Truckloads of real TRASH like that Clean Chit producing CC heaps on us all..CC to saadh of Chacago caught red handed.counseling a lone woman in a hotel room by sangat....CC to sadh Presidnet of sant samaj caught red handed raping by villagers,  CC for Gurdawra demolition..etc etc..CCs by the HUNDREDS..all over in return for CASH.




I wonder if the bedals, kps gills and all the other {censored}roaches calling themseleves Sikhs have ever heard what happened to General Dyer after Jallianwalla Bagh is there another Urdam Singh another khalsa sant-warrior who will say its time to make a stand and be a shining for Sikhs and reclaim our Sikhi for true Sikhs and put these {censored}roaches out of *OUR *misery 





:angryyoungsingh:


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 31, 2012)

There is something about killing, without judge, or jury, a trial, that makes the killer no less guilty than those they have killed. 

I would prefer it if the avenue of law was just and fair, and such actions need not be resorted to.

Killing really is too good for some people, some deserve to face justice.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 31, 2012)

The WAY most SIKHS today are rushing to tie those pieces of string called Rakhrees..is THAT is a SIGN of the times then there is no hope...the ones who originally tied Rakhrees to allegedly protect their women turned their backs and ran away while the Mughal Invaders plundered and looted and raped for over 1000 Years...and the SIKHS today follow their example...Sikhs FAILED to protect Punjabs waters, Jobs, electricity, language, capital, their women were raped and looted, their houses were burnt, shops razed, what can they PROTECT anyway ?? Young people having TOY WEAPONS are out hunting real LIONS ?? all living a life of duality and subterfuge..playing games...

http://www.rozanaspokesman.com/epap...n=main&yview=2012&mview=Aug&dview=01&pview=16


----------



## SaintSoldier1699 (Aug 1, 2012)

The best way to respond to this or any other threat/insult is to become stronger as individuals and vow to do away with the stereotypes of "Alcoholic, fun, bhangra dancing jokers" by actually reforming our roles in society in line with Sikh ideologies.

As already stated if we all stood up for not doing any rituals of other faiths like rakhi's, fasts, mehndi's etc and stick to simplistic Sikh way of life and promoting strong characters within ourselves these taunts will automatically stop because the majority do not adhere to the weak stereotype we promote in our actions.


----------



## linzer (Aug 1, 2012)

I didn't understand anything that was said in the video,Hindi I assume, but I got the gist.
It doesn't suprise me that idiots in bad suits make insulting jokes on television. What I'd like to know is, has this gotten any backlash at all from non-Sikhs in India ? 
This **** has taken what should be a point of great honor for all people of Indian descent around the world and turned it into a bad joke. I have sent copies of an interview with this gentleman,Fauja Singh, to all of my friend, Sikhs, runners, non-Sikhs, everyone. This man should be an inspiration to everyone, Young and old. This **** should be brought to task and made to apologize publicly.


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 1, 2012)

Unlike a lot of other communities, we know what loss feels like, partition, operation blue star, the pogroms, yes, we know what pain is, real pain, not just the pain of being made fun of, but real pain.

Therefore, I find it a bit pointless getting all upset over this, its a joke, ok its a bad taste joke, but having viewed the site, it is not particularly anti Sikh, nor pro Hindu, they seem to be making a mockery of anyone and everyone. 

Linzerji, why should this man be taken to task, why should he apologise? what happened to free speech? Could it be that precious time spent bringing someone who made a bad joke to apologise, be put to better use going after the real people with real blood on their hands. It is not as if Sikhs have not suffered enough, this should be like water of a ducks back, as a community, we have real and painful issues, deaths, rapes, etc. We are not one those communities that have to make up pain, and making a fuss over this merely shows our own priorities over what is important

If anything, any Sikh watching this should, through the laughter, remember the architects of what happened, and intensify our requirement for justice to be done, and seen to be done. Forget the clown with the mic, all he is doing is reminding us of the bloody nose we got, we should thank him for keeping this huge injustice alive in our minds and hearts, and I mean real injustice, not just childish playground mocking


----------



## linzer (Aug 1, 2012)

You've make a good point. It's like the Jay Leno joke about the Gold Temple, But this strikes me as more malicious. It really is bordering on hate speech which stops being consider as free speech. Jay Leno was just ignorant.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 1, 2012)

The real face shines through the previous events...The FAUJA SINGH Torch bearing News wasnt given five seconds on Indian Media..while the AMITABH BACHAN Torch bearing was shown repeatedly....Bias clear and simple..while the World is more interested in the 100 Year Old Man making waves in TRUE OLYMPIC FASHION..the Indian Media carry on the same old bollywood farce...and then THIS Video...may look innocent, bad joke etc..BUT the TRUE FEELING of HATE emerges when the SINGH is shown MOWED DOWN BY A TRUCK..the Blood pooling around his head....THAT REVEALS the SECRET WISH..."I WISH YOU WERE DEAD and GONE>>Fauja and all the rest of you Singhs.."  thats why 1984 etc were SPECIFICALLY MENTIONED and woven into the Story Line !! SIKH GENOCIDE was being specifically SHOWN in the form and content of this Video...thats why its downright offensive hate matter - not  a joke like the jay leno summer residence joke. And when one looks into WHO OWNS this SHOW..then the matter becomes even CLEARER..its owned by the Indian Congress Party.swordfight


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Aug 1, 2012)

Interview with the producers of the show: http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/b01lc6g6


----------



## kds1980 (Aug 1, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> The real face shines through the previous events...The FAUJA SINGH Torch bearing News wasnt given five seconds on Indian Media..while the AMITABH BACHAN Torch bearing was shown repeatedly....Bias clear and simple..while the World is more interested in the 100 Year Old Man making waves in TRUE OLYMPIC FASHION..the Indian Media carry on the same old bollywood farce...and then THIS Video...may look innocent, bad joke etc..BUT the TRUE FEELING of HATE emerges when the SINGH is shown MOWED DOWN BY A TRUCK..the Blood pooling around his head....THAT REVEALS the SECRET WISH..."I WISH YOU WERE DEAD and GONE>>Fauja and all the rest of you Singhs.."  thats why 1984 etc were SPECIFICALLY MENTIONED and woven into the Story Line !! SIKH GENOCIDE was being specifically SHOWN in the form and content of this Video...thats why its downright offensive hate matter - not  a joke like the jay leno summer residence joke. And when one looks into WHO OWNS this SHOW..then the matter becomes even CLEARER..its owned by the Indian Congress Party.swordfight



The show is not owned by congress party.People are mistaking between JAI HIND and Jay hind.While Jai hind is Malayalam TV channel owned by congress party.Jay hind is an adult online comedy show on internet with lots of objectionable material.The show has lots of non veg jokes and a woman named after India's most popular cartoon porn character.Also the show has plenty of offensive jokes on Politicians including Sonia and Rahul Gandhi


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks KDS ji for the correction. my apologies.


----------



## Randip Singh (Aug 2, 2012)

Jealous B@st@rds!!! :angryyoungkaur:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 2, 2012)

He has *APOLOGISED* and profusely. So lets be magnanimous and accept the apology in the spirit of forgiveness and put this behind us. Let the world know that Sikhs dont hold grudges.Share this apology on your Facebook and emails.

Joke Explained (read) We Are Very Very Sorry!      - YouTube


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Oct 7, 2012)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->  I did not see the original video – however from the apology the participants are young and possibly not mature enough to tell the difference between ‘politicians’ and Leading sportsmen setting examples for 1.2billion who are being guided into corruption, laziness, pretentious and false sense of security thus wasting a talent that could make them a number one country in this world - while China, South Korea, Brazil, and South Africa are speeding ahead. 
              I think we should use this as a start of awakening rather than closing the book at this stage. The Sikhs have lost the way that our ten gurus perfected for us and eventually for Indian Nation. We have destructive elements within our ‘community’ who have been around for long time even through the whole of Sikh era that has hoodwinked us and virtually leading us to the state where India was before Guru Nanak. This is shortcoming due to lack of education for the Sikhs on mass. I list a few simple examples:


The      sacred seat of Sikhi is in hands corrupt mafia who have no interest in      Sikhi or Sikhs as defined by our gurus leave alone setting Guidance. We      are not objecting to correct this.
The Golden       Temple has a gilded picture of      Guru Nanak and Mardhana with ‘Bala’. It has been verified by Bala Sakhi      that this is a corrupt element which has been updated 35 times at least by      some faceless people. All the pious contributors to Guru Granth Sahib have      been included by their sermons including Mardhana but no sign of ‘Bala’      but our community has a very small number of people who have voiced their      opinion. We are not learning from evidence. (There are other non Sikhi      practices in the temple where people may consider these to be directive      practices because it is done at the seat of Sikhi)
Our      Gurus tell us do not believe in any other documents than Granth Sahib but      destructive elements have introduced dasam Granth. Its history is well known      and Kala Afgana has repeatedly warned all but we choose to close our eyes      to it.
In      Punjab India Sikhs are seen with their beards trimmed to suit trends to discourage      Sikhi, Gurmukhi/Punjabi discouraged, splitting Sikhs into factions to suit      misguided central government, corruption encouraged, history and religious      books changed to suit ill will, the state is lawless, Judiciary and law      antiquated, land of fake encounters, no free speech, flooded with      misinformation, biased media, and dictatorial political leadership. Democracy      is being wiped out like in the rest of the country. A state that was bread      basket of India and hard working farmers and engineers and being fed with      drugs and high taxes to bring it to the same level as the rest of the      country.
  <!--[if !mso]><object  classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0cm; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:10.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->


----------

